# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  how to be russian citizen

## NeveRtheDon

I am a student in moscow and to be a russian citizen.  
what is the easiest way for it ? 
and i am 21 years old when i am russian citizen ,should i have to do army-service ? 
thanks for all.

----------


## TATY

Where are you from?

----------


## JJ

> what is the easiest way for it ?

 Nationality Law
Статья 13. Прием в гражданство Российской Федерации в общем порядке
1. Иностранные граждане и лица без гражданства, достигшие возраста 18 лет и обладающие дееспособностью, вправе обратиться с заявлениями о приеме в гражданство Российской Федерации в общем порядке при условии, если указанные граждане и лица:
а) *проживают на территории Российской Федерации* со дня получения вида на жительство и до дня обращения с заявлениями о приеме в гражданство Российской Федерации *в течение пяти лет непрерывно*, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных частью второй настоящей статьи. Срок проживания на территории Российской Федерации считается непрерывным, если лицо выезжало за пределы Российской Федерации не более чем на три месяца в течение одного года. Срок проживания на территории Российской Федерации для лиц, прибывших в Российскую Федерацию до 1 июля 2002 года и не имеющих вида на жительство, исчисляется со дня регистрации по месту жительства;
б) обязуются соблюдать Конституцию Российской Федерации и законодательство Российской Федерации;.....
.......
в) имеют законный источник средств к существованию;
д) владеют русским языком; порядок определения уровня знаний русского языка устанавливается положением о порядке рассмотрения вопросов гражданства Российской Федерации.
The  easiest way is marriage.  

> and i am 21 years old when i am russian citizen ,should i have to do army-service ?
> thanks for all.

 Yes you should. But if you have 2 kid or you are older than 27 y.o. you shoudn't. BTW, in the next year the military service is one year and a half, in the 2008 it will be only a year.

----------


## NeveRtheDon

i am from Turkey  taty

----------


## usernamee

pay 5000-10000$ to russian corruptofficials (99% of russian officials are so) and you're free.
it's easy.   

> Eighty-five (85%) believe a majority of Russian officials are corrupt

 http://www.adl.org/PresRele/ASInt_13/3469_13.asp
remainder of 14% are likely to be either idiots or officials i believe...

----------

